
Artificial Life - bibyte
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_life
======
Sonnol53
Wow. This is eye-opening stuff. Are there any other discussions happening
about Alife besides wikipedia?

~~~
ksaj
A lot of Alife is fairly ubiquitous now, but mainly known by the terms used
within the specific domains applying it.

For example, Neural Networks are right out of the Alife playbook. There is
also a surprising and huge crossover when it comes to quantum computing
subjects. Pretty much any time you see a focus on emergent properties, you've
bumped into Alife.

You may also want to look at autonomous drones, self-driving cars, and
whatnot, as these also use Alife techniques for training the models. [EDIT:
And I should point out that flocking and traffic algorithms _are_ Alife
models.]

You'll find way more info on the area(s) that interest you once you discover
what the different domain areas are, and search them out specifically, since
Alife has become such a broad subject, and the term itself falling out of use.

